# Anyone else currently on Gonal F & Menopur?



## esah

I'm at the beginning of my first IVF cycle and was hoping for some buddies - even if you are doing IUI but on similar meds. 

Tonight will be my 4th night of injections and I just started feeling what I think are side effects today.. my whole left side of my abdomen is sore, I don't know if it's from last night's injection or my ovary growing. My left ovary only had 6 antral follicles compared to 14 on the right, so I am surprised to be feeling it on my left side. Also the pain is up near my hip bone but also kind of extends down into my inner thigh, very weird. 

Anyway, if anyone is on a similar path this month, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## TTC First

Im on Gonal F for the first time this month. I was planning an IUI but it was cancelled due to hyperstimulation.


----------



## JJGibson

I am doing Meopur plus Gonal F this month. I'm on my first week of the shots. Did your pain feel sort of like a bruise on your hip? So far I'm thinking the side effects are better than Clomid. How did your month shake out?


----------



## Disneyfan88

I was on gonal-f and menopur (plus ganirelix) during my recent/first IVF cycle (June/July). I'm gearing up for my second attempt later in August when my next period starts. I will be on the same meds again.

Are you alternating sides when you do your injections? In late June, I felt tenderness on the side of the injections for about a day, and then it would go away around the time that I did the next injection (on the opposite side). I hope it feels better for you!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi! I'm on day 8 of gonal f shots and am having orgalutron as my antagonist. This is my second cycle - lost my baby at 11 weeks from my first cycle in January.

I've been feeling quite bloated from the shots. Had a very uncomfortable night!


----------



## esah

Just saw these last 3 posts! My stims are long over now, but I was able to manage better after I posted this. If I got a good roll of fat, the Gonal F was painless (not sure what was wrong the first few nights), and with Menopur I read that if you (a) let it sit after you mix it for about 10 mins and (b) inject it very slowly, it would help and that definitely made it much better. I had 19 eggs retrieved (some were not mature), 7 fertilized, 1 grade 1 embryo transferred on day 5, and 3 grade 2 frozen on day 6. My blood test is tomorrow!


----------



## Disneyfan88

esah said:


> Just saw these last 3 posts! My stims are long over now, but I was able to manage better after I posted this. If I got a good roll of fat, the Gonal F was painless (not sure what was wrong the first few nights), and with Menopur I read that if you (a) let it sit after you mix it for about 10 mins and (b) inject it very slowly, it would help and that definitely made it much better. I had 19 eggs retrieved (some were not mature), 7 fertilized, 1 grade 1 embryo transferred on day 5, and 3 grade 2 frozen on day 6. My blood test is tomorrow!

Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------

